# Oh Hey



## WildfireKitty (Nov 18, 2021)

New to the community, but I've owned cats all my life; current owner of 2. Thing is, I got a kitten this summer, and I haven't had one of those since I was a child myself. I can tell you everything you want to know about caring for senior with kidney problems (my 18 yr old boy Loki); I even learned how to give him subcutaneous fluids because sometimes he gets dehydration problems due to digestion issues. But a kitten? I now have one a little over six months, a girl named Freya. My vet specializes in cats - they're literally all she takes care of - and has been very helpful, but I have a lot of less pressing questions about the new baby I don't feel the need to call her up about. So I figured ya'll might have some input.

My old man Loki (who is very sweet, and not very clever, and doesn't live up to his name at all:









The new baby Freya who also very sweet, needs to be held ALL THE TIME, and is basically a bundle of nonsensical kitten mayhem:


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello WK and welcome to the forum! Good job taking such good care of Loki. And isn't nonsensical kitten mayhem great?!


----------



## WildfireKitty (Nov 18, 2021)

It is simultaneously very trying and extremely entertaining. I wasn't sure I'd like her at first, but now I'm already very attached.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

WildfireKitty said:


> It is simultaneously very trying and extremely entertaining. I wasn't sure I'd like her at first, but now I'm already very attached.


Absolutely. Mine are older now and most of the time I can't tell you how much I adore them, and then there are other times when I'm shaking my head while I'm wiping up after somebody who over-shot the litterbox or bemoaning my rehomed houseplants, wondering whose idea was this anyways!


----------

